
Ukraine’s Leader Flees Palace as Protesters Widen Control - jpatokal
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/23/world/europe/ukraine.html?hpw&rref=world&_r=0
======
higherpurpose
One down, one more to go. Venezuela has just shut down the Internet in some
areas and they've kicked CNN out of the country:

[http://motherboard.vice.com/read/not-satisfied-with-
blocking...](http://motherboard.vice.com/read/not-satisfied-with-blocking-
twitter-and-tv-venezuela-shut-off-the-internet)

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-
america-26298133](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-26298133)

~~~
arcadeparade
One "what" down? Democracy? I encourage you to watch this Democracy Now
interview before thinking that the opposition are democrats:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROTwyP5no08](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROTwyP5no08)

------
swombat
While this is a good development and I care about it and I'm glad to hear of
it, I'm not sure that this is anything to do with Hacker News, sorry. There's
not really any conceivable "hacker" or "interesting to hackers" angle to
this...

------
kushti
Gonna flag this. Too much Ukrainian bullshit here, sorry

